# How to stay awake at the symphony



## Clockwork (Jun 22, 2009)

I just stumbled on a cute little humor piece somebody wrote on symphonies. Thought some of you might appreciate the references.

http://inspiredfolly.blogspot.com/2009/06/how-to-stay-awake-at-symphony.html

(Sorry if I posted this in the wrong forum; I wasn't entirely sure where it should go.)


----------



## UniverseInfinite (May 16, 2009)

The best way: 

No matter what happens, only go to a symphony concert that one truly appreciates its content.
, fight to one's death to stand firmly on principle...


Otherwise, do other lovely things instead!


----------



## Mirror Image (Apr 20, 2009)

The best way to stay awake at the symphony is bring a date, but make sure you tell them before the show starts to squeeze your leg. That'll get you up and going.


----------

